# ANYONE HAVE A BUDGIE? ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning everyone

Hoping someone ou there has some advice for us

Sparkie our 6 yr old male is poorly and it's breaking our hearts 

It all started on Tuesday when he decided to empty his crop, (he's done this before, and the vet advised he had a crop infection, so was given an injection and also antibiotics for his water.), so I rang the vet & took him in that afternoon.  They gave him another injection and asked me to take him back 2 days later, when he was given another injection and more antibiotics for his water.  We got up on Saturday morning to find him unwell, it appeared he had hurt his foot as he couldnt stand on it, and kept cleaning it.  He was a bit active yesterday, chirping a little bit and into some of his usual mischief.  But when he stopped, he just lay down flat on his chest, as he found it difficult to stand.  We made him a flat perch for his cage, but still insists on sitting on his perches (we can see from his droppings that he spent the night on his swing , which he loves).  He refused to eat any greens or fruit and yesterday would only taken water if it was direct from the running tap, this morning I have manged to get him to drink his medicine water.  He is sitting on his perch in his cage now, with a blanket over it, flat on his tummy again.  Every now & again we get a little chirp and when his dad enters the room, he gets the usual welcome screech.  He is still preening himself, so isnt totally uninterested.

Can anyone offer any suggestions please? The vet is not open until tomorrow.  

We are both very stressed and anxious, we cant eat or sleep, as he is our baby.

Thank you

A
XX


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi A


poor Mr Budgie, if you are at all concerned then your vets should have a 24 hour emergency line, all vets have to provide this so just phone them and if nec they will see him today, explain how worried you are.

Hope he is ok

Lots of love


Lou xxxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh Annabelle, I'm so sorry that Sparkie is poorly.  I really hope he gets better.  I think the fact that he is preening himself is a good sign, as it means that he hasn't given up (like when we're poorly and can't be bothered to do our hair, but when feeling a bit better, it's lovely to wash your hair - not sure if that makes sense)

I can't offer any advice, other than whenever we had a poorly budgie, we used to put them in a much smaller cage (we called it the Hospital cage) without any toys, just a perch, some food and water and also a sprig of millet - the millet is quite rich in vitamins etc, so if you can get him to eat some it might help.  In a smaller cage, they have less room to hop about, or fall, so less chance of hurting themselves - we got ours from a pet shop and it had hooks on it so that you could hook it onto the side of their big cage (so they can see all their favourite things).  You could put his favourite swing in there instead of a perch.

Other than that hun, just get him back to the vet tomorrow.  I do hope that it works out for him - they're so small and fragile looking that it's horrid to see them poorly, but underneath they're tough little things     .

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice girls

I rang the vet out of hours service and took him straight down there.  They are keeping him in for a few days, gonna give him some more anti-b's and see how he does.

There's been   , the house is so empty without him

Told him he's got to come back cos we are going to get a brother & sister for him

Thanks again

A
xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll be thinking of him hun and sending him lots of get well vibes                      .

Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wondered how Mr Budgie is today?

xxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Lou

He's doing ok thanx, they've been tubing the antib's into him and when I rang this morning & this afternoon they said he was quite lively, bouncing around his cage.....sounds about right cos he hates being locked in!
They are gonna keep him in for another 48hrs, so gotta ring in the morning to see how he is

Just wish he was home  

A
xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi hun

Sounds promising doesn't it?!  Hope you have him back really soon. I know how quiet a house can be when your birds aren't there - we used to have budgies and now have a very chatty parrot, and it's awful when they're away.

Let us know.  Thinking of him and sending     

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ahh thats good Mr Budgie is a clever boy! 

Big cuddles to him xxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Sparkie's doing really well, and we may be able to bring him home tomorrow afternoon  

We have missed him  

A
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

we got Sparkie home last night and he was exactly the same as when we took him in on Sunday.  We are gutted  

We think he has perhaps been active during the day, whilst at the vet, cos he was locked in his cage for 4 days and he's just not used to that, and also with being amongst strangers, it may have been a survival instinct to try & stay active.  

Anyway I have spoken to the vet this afternoon and he has said he will gladly give him another 4 days treatment if we take him back, but its now getting to the stage when we are thinking how much do we put him through  

He's lying on his dad's lap at the moment, fluffed up and fast asleep, and it's breaking our hearts   

Thanks for thinking of him

A
x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh sweetie - sending you, DH and Sparkie a huge  .

I don't know what else to suggest hun, but I am thinking of you all.

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Anabelle

Any news hun? Thinking of you.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Tilly

best of luck for testing today        

soz for not posting an update earlier

sadly our little baby had to be put to sleep on Saturday morning, we are both absolutely gutted  

The house is so lonely and quiet without him, the mornings and evenings are the worst, when we would spend so much time with him.

When we took him to the vet, she said he had lost an awful lot of weight in a few days and thought there was something sinister going on, we thought he had some sort of tumour, possibly affecting his kidneys.  She did offer more treatment, but didnt think it would make any difference, and all knew what the kindest option was and just couldnt put him through anymore treatment. 

Thursday and Friday night I spent cuddling him, it was so heartbreaking.  We knew then how poorly he was, cos he would just lie in the palm of my hand, hardly moving.

We have decided not to replace him, we had him just over 6 years, and he cant be replaced.  I worked it out the other day, we have had one of these little guys in our lives for the last 12+ years, having had 2 previously.

So Sparkie wont get to meet his brothers/sisters which I feel very sad about.

We have buried him in the front garden under the tree, cos he loved to sit on the windowsill and watch the birds in the tree opposite.

He is very badly missed    

A
xx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Anabelle,

Been reading your thread for a few days now, hoping Sparkie would get better, so sorry to hear that he has died, sending you some hugs         

I know how devastating it is, after loosing our Tara, still get choked even now thinking of her, she was a Labrador cross, with a wonderful nature, my bestist friend!      

The house seemed so empty but still took us ages to get any other pets, we now have a rescue dog, who'd had a rough life, she's 8 with bladder probs, she has settled well and has no bladder problems now and  even picks up new tricks, and plays which she wouldn't when we first had her, she loves cuddles too!

We have had a rabbit, guinea pigs (all rescued) and a cat, it's heart breaking when they go, but I am still glad they had lived with us and had good lives, however short that was.  I'm sure Sparkie had a wonderful life with you too.

Thinking of you,

empty2


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh Anabelle, I'm so sorry hun.  But you did the kindest thing.  Let's hope that he is playing with our old budgies Harry and George as they sound like they were very similar.  He has has a lovely life with you and how lovely to bury him under the tree that he loved to look at.

Sending you a big     

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxxx

PS:  Thanks for the good luck - we got a  .


----------

